
Rust vs. C++: Fine-grained Performance - ingve
http://cantrip.org/rust-vs-c++.html
======
portmanteaufu
> Rust has no equivalent to bitset (yet),

I believe BitVec [1][2] might be what you're looking for. It used to be part
of the standard library but was moved out around Rust 1.3. While it defaults
to using a 32 bit unsigned int as the basis for its underlying storage, it
allows you to choose your storage type.

[1] [https://crates.io/crates/bit-vec/](https://crates.io/crates/bit-vec/) [2]
[http://contain-rs.github.io/bit-
vec/bit_vec/struct.BitVec.ht...](http://contain-rs.github.io/bit-
vec/bit_vec/struct.BitVec.html)

